# oikeistolaistua



## Setwale_Charm

I have come across an amazing Finnish verb (I hope it is a verb, it looks like one). Can anybody tell me what it means? It must have something to do with the word "right".


----------



## DrWatson

Hi Setwale_Charm,

Yes, this is a verb, although not very common one. It means "to turn to the right" in a political way, to become a right-winger.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kiitos, Dr.! 

I am trying to think of an appropriate way of putting it in English.

 What would be the opposite: to begin to be inclined towards the left?


----------



## Ilmo

Setwale_Charm said:


> Kiitos, Dr.!
> 
> I am trying to think of an appropriate way of putting it in English.
> 
> What would be the opposite: to begin to be inclined towards the left?


 
You want to know the Finnish verb for it?
It is *vasemmistolaistua*
You certainly cannot find the word in any dictionary, because it is an example of how we can create easily new words/concepts in our language.
*vasen* = left
*vasemmisto* = the left side in the politics)
*vasemmistolainen* (adj. & noun) = anything/anybody on the left in the politics
*vasemmistolaistua* = turn left, incline to the left, become leftist

I think "begin to be inclined" is a rather mild way to express the same thing in English, because in the Finnish expression there is nothing to connote that the change of the political view only has begun. 
*Hän on täysin vasemmistolaistunut parissa vuodessa* = He has turned downright leftist in a couple of years.

Regards
Ilmo


----------

